# Next bird. Green cheek or Cockatiel.



## Tahoejeepmom (Mar 22, 2016)

I have 2 Budgies they are good little birds but bonded to each other. So I am thinking I would like to get another bird. I had a Senegal Parrot for 15 years but she died from a mysterious illness a few years ago. She was a Crazy bird we did the DNA test and know she was a female. She had many quirks about her. I also had a Cockatiel years ago. He was awesome. He was so easy and very very sweet he loved everyone. 

I have known a few green cheeks. My aunt had one still does I grew up around that bird. But she was a little crazy not as friendly with everyone but so sweet to her person my aunt. My friend has a Green cheek now and it is a very cool bird but again not as friendly with stranger. where my Cockatiel loved everyone it met right away. 

Really I want my old Cockatiel back but I gave it to my mom. One day My mom was not thinking and went to the door to shake a rug out and the bird was on her shoulder. Well the cockatiel flew up and up and never was seen again. I was so mad at my mom. I am still not over it. 

Oh well now I am torn between Green cheek or Cockatiel. I house a cockatiel breeder with one more hand raised baby ready to go. I am leaning toward that bird. It also looks to be a male but it is still too young to know for sure. 

What one would you pick. We have lots of time at night to spend with the bird but we are at work and school during the day. I also have dogs that need attention. So Another reason I lean toward the Cockatiel because they tend to be a bit less demanding. Thats a lie my Cockatiel was very needy.

You might be thinking Why did you give away your awesome Cockatiel. 

My mom was going to give away Kiwi the Senegal I was moving out west and could only take one. So I chose to take Kiwi and leave My Cockatiel with my mom so I could save Kiwi. So I drove cross country with My big kiwi.


----------



## SouthernKeet (Mar 4, 2016)

Yeah, I'm thinking about a cockatiel too.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you truely have the time and money to take on another bird id lean towards cockatiel however you need to remember it is a different bird from your old tiel and you cant compare them or expect them to be the same.

Theres no point taking another one if youre going to compare it to your old one. It will have a whole new personality to learn about.


----------



## Tahoejeepmom (Mar 22, 2016)

CaptainHowdy said:


> If you truely have the time and money to take on another bird id lean towards cockatiel however you need to remember it is a different bird from your old tiel and you cant compare them or expect them to be the same.
> 
> Theres no point taking another one if youre going to compare it to your old one. It will have a whole new personality to learn about.


Yes your right, I know every bird has its own personality. Each type of bird does have it's traits. Your right I will never find the same bird I had. Yes I have the money to care for another bird. pets are the main thing I spend my money on. I am not a fancy lady that shops.

because I can't have the same Tiel, Now I am thinking Green Cheek. I have never had one of my own. After living with such a crazy Senegal for YEAR. I think I could very easily handle a green cheek. As for time when ever I come home from work I have all night to spend with the bird. The bird would be out watching tv and helping with homework. On my days off I have most of the day to spend with the bird out and on my shoulder. I have the time for a bird.

The only problem with getting a new bird is training my dog how to act around them. One of my dogs is already trained. Training is not a big problem since I have experience with training dogs to behave around small pets. It just takes time. Not the first time I have trained for this. It can be done. I have done it once I can do it again. Luck for me My dogs don't show much interest in birds. But rodents are another story.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

Another aspect to consider that maybe you haven't thought out is the "sound volume" between cockatiel and a conure. 
I'm only pointing this out if you have more sensitive ears or can get more easily annoyed by screeching or loud flock calling, for example.

And about the dog situation, no matter how trained a dog is or how sweet tempered, there is always the risk of the dog to give in to their natural instincts and in the process to attack a smaller pet (in this case a bird) which is viewed as prey. Please check the link below:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html

For the overall welfare (mental and physical health) and safety of all pets involved, it's always best to not allow a dog (or cat) in the same room when the pet bird is having out of cage time and this is regardless if there is close supervision or not, because at the snap of a finger, things can progress fast and end in tragedy.
We have sadly had many accounts here of beloved pet birds having been attacked by cats and dogs despite the fact that the owners swore their furry companions wouldn't hurt a fly.
If you don't have a safe "dog free" room to take your potential new bird in where he/she can safely spend time out of the cage, then you may need to reconsider on adding a new bird.


----------



## Tahoejeepmom (Mar 22, 2016)

aluz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Another aspect to consider that maybe you haven't thought out is the "sound volume" between cockatiel and a conure.
> I'm only pointing this out if you have more sensitive ears or can get more easily annoyed by screeching or loud flock calling, for example.
> ...


I know how dogs can be. I know my dog. I would NEVER EVER let her be around the bird when loose in the house. BUT Training still needs to be done so if anything where to happen she knows the birds are off limits. So far she ignores the parakeets. I have never had them fly around her but when they are in the cage making sounds my dog could careless. My last dogs were perfect with the birds. My pitbull was great with them. My bird Kiwi flew down right in front of him and he just looked confused. Dogs can be trained. Don't worry I would NEVER leave my dogs along with a bird out of it's cage thats just crazy and wrong!

I still think training is very important when you want different animals to live together in the same house. Training is also very important when you have dogs and kids together. It is the people that don't train the pets and just expect them to be good that have big problems.

My daughter and I don't mind noise at all. My husband would want the more quite bird. I have known a few Green cheeks to be very quite. Hardly make a sound. I know they CAN Scream it out when they need to. I have also known Cockatiels to make WAY too much noise and very annoying repetitive sounds. So anyway you look at it if you get a bird you are going to have some noise. One reason I like having birds around is for the sounds they make.

I have been researching for a long time and I just can't make up my mind. I think I will just leave it to Fate and wait till I find the right bird be it Cockatiel or green cheek. I will know when it is right when I find him/her. I will just have to wait.


----------

